# help identify



## Guest (Aug 18, 2005)

Can anyone identify this cichlid?

Thanks in advance


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

looks like a jewel cichlid


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

kinda looks like a _geophagus rhabdotus_


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

Looks like a stressed out 5 Star General. But then again with half-breeds (forced breeding) that's popular these days it could be a flowerhorn. As for it being a jewel cichlid I don't think they have red eyes.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

In fact it's a subspecies of Jewel cichlid. You can tell it's not a true Jewel by the differently shaped nose stop.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2005)

Looked up the Jewel. Looks like the size and shape are dead on. The red eyes and the arrangement of spots maybe different. Perhaps that is based on breeding. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

There are at least 9 species of jewel cichlids (Hemichromis sp.). The colouring reminds me of H. elongatus or fasciatus. I don't think that's the species it is, but I'm fairly certain it is a Hemichromis of some sort.

PS Mr Dark Saint - a 5 star general is a jewel cichlid - Hemichromis elongatus.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Lisachromis said:


> There are at least 9 species of jewel cichlids (Hemichromis sp.). The colouring reminds me of H. elongatus or fasciatus. I don't think that's the species it is, but I'm fairly certain it is a Hemichromis of some sort.
> 
> PS Mr Dark Saint - a 5 star general is a jewel cichlid - Hemichromis elongatus.


There is your answer.  Lisa to the rescue! lol


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

solar-ton said:


> kinda looks like a _geophagus rhabdotus_


:roll:

The only explanation I can think of after a bit of research is that it's a cross between two species of Hemichromis. Either bimaculatusXfrempongi, elongatus, fasciatus, or a combination of any of these, as the shape looks more bimaculatus but the colour resembles more of an elongatus.


----------

